# T's "Metha-Drol Extreme" Journal



## TwisT (Dec 12, 2010)

Welcome to my METHA-DROL Extreme log!

Starting Facts:

Weight- 171
Bodyfat- 8-9% (now around 7-8)
Age- 20-30
Diet- 4-5k cal, 300g pro, low carb

Running along with Test C @ 600-1g, EQ @ 800mg, and 4 weeks of halo at the end of the cycle!

My Split:
*DAY 1: legs and cardio*
  Legs
??? Leg Extensions: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
??? Lumberjack Squats (Wide Leg): 5 Sets x 8-12 Reps
??? Hack Squats: 4 Sets x 12-15 Reps 
??? Lunges: 4 Sets
??? Leg Curls: 5 Sets x 12 Reps

Cardio
??? Stepper: 10 minutes

*DAY 2: OFF *

*DAY 3: Chest/Biceps/Calves/Cardio*

Chest
??? Flat Barbell Press: 5 Sets x 8-15 Reps
??? Incline Bench Cable Flyes: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
??? Cable Crossovers: 3 Sets x 15 Reps
??? Dumbbell Pullovers: 2 Sets x 10 Reps

Biceps
??? DB Curls: 4 Sets x 10-12 Reps
??? Rope Cable Hammer Curls: 4 Sets x 15 Reps
??? Conc~ Curls: 3 sets x 10-12 reps

Calves
??? Any exercise and do 5 sets for at least 20 reps.

Cardio
??? Stationary Bike: 30 minutes
*
DAY 4: Back/Abs*

Back
??? Bent-Over Rows: 5 Sets x 8-12 Reps
??? T-Bar Rows (underhand grip): 3 Sets x 10 Reps
??? Cable Rows: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
??? Chins: 5 Sets x 12-15 Reps
??? Hyper Extensions: 3 Sets x 20 Reps

Abs
??? Any movement and do 4 sets for at least 25 reps.

*DAY 5: OFF*
*
DAY 6: Shoulders/Triceps/Calves/Cardio*

Shoulders
??? Standing Shoulder Presses: 4 Sets x 6-12 Reps
??? Lumberjack Presses: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
??? Upright Rows: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
??? Rear Delt Flyes: 3 Sets x 15 Reps
??? Standing Laterals: 2 Sets x 15 Reps

Triceps
??? Tricep Pushdowns: 4 Sets x 15 Reps
??? Skullcrushers: 4 Sets x 6-12 Reps

Calves
??? Any exercise and do 5 sets for at least 20 reps.

Cardio
??? Treadmill: 25 minutes, varying the incline and speed.

-T


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 12, 2010)

Cool man, looking forward to the log!


----------



## TwisT (Dec 12, 2010)

Thanks Heavy

-T


----------



## TwisT (Dec 12, 2010)

Started a week ago, just got off a dry out so I weighed in at 167 on monday. Been taking it all week @ 1 cap every 12 hours. Weighed in at 172.8 today. Pumps all week have been harder than normal, and water weight is up a slight amount. No sides so far.


----------



## The Deuce (Dec 12, 2010)

Ahhhh I need to like leave this site until this product is released because it seems like everyone is giving it a whirl.. BUT Me !!


----------



## TwisT (Dec 13, 2010)

Really starting to feel good on this stuff, and it isn't my inflatables because the esters havnt even fully broken down yet. Feeling thick and tight, how my body usually reacts to compounds like dbol and anadrol. No sides yet, bloat isnt bad at all either. Could be due to the fact that I'm running Proviron@25mg/day and aromasin@12.5mg/day.

About to head to the gym, doing chest today. Will post back after with weight ect~


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds good bro.  I'm looking forward to seeing your progress


----------



## Saney (Dec 13, 2010)

Yea!


----------



## TwisT (Dec 13, 2010)

I usually do 1 reps of 245, 250, 260...because that's all I can do because I exhert all the energy I have each rep because I do a PL style explosion of the chest pause and today I put up 245 3 times... so obviously strength is up. Still feeling very hard. Seems like the bloat isn't bad at all yet, but only time will tell. Weight is still floating around 172.5... being said this is with 8% BF so I'm very lean atm...which is when my strength usually lacks.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks good.... you're getting stronger


----------



## TwisT (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah, I can never touch 300+ on the bench when I'm under 190lbs, but 245 x3 @ 172 is great for me.


----------



## Life (Dec 14, 2010)

Are you going to try and keep the bloat off or just let it roll?


----------



## Saney (Dec 14, 2010)

If becoming bloated makes your tits bigger, then I say keep it


----------



## TwisT (Dec 14, 2010)

Life said:


> Are you going to try and keep the bloat off or just let it roll?



I take the AI's to help prevent gyno...other then that if bloat comes then I welcome it. 

Little side note- if anyone has some extra HcG please PM me.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 14, 2010)

Still feeling great, Im starting to feel the appetite suppressant that I get from compounds such as anadrol. Ill be able to give much better reviews and more detail next week as right now I'm super busy, not at home, not getting enough sleep and not eating nearly enough. I will also be away this weekend.

So far, I can say this compound is effecting me most like anadrol. I expect some great things by next Friday.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 17, 2010)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/117669-metha-drol-extreme-information.html


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 17, 2010)

What's the latest TwisT?


----------



## TwisT (Dec 18, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> What's the latest TwisT?



On my mini-vacation atm. Will be back tuesday. Continuing to take, feeling great. There is a gym at this place, so I will check it out and continue to lift if its reasonable. Weight and vascualrity are clearly up, playing around 175. Will update more when I'm back home~


----------



## TwisT (Dec 19, 2010)

Well I lifted, gym here is actually pretty nice so things will continue as usual, just with a slightly off diet. I can say this- strength is definitively improving. I added about 3 reps to my 225 set on the bench which is huge. Feeling very very hard and tight, but Im still very lean and its solid muscle.

So I'm going to take things from a different approach: lets bloat it up a little. I'm going to drop my aromasin compleatly for the remainder of this month, while staying on the low dose of proviron. This should allow this compound to bloat me like it normally would...and will help me pack on some solid pounds. A little bloat never hurt anyone, right? 

Again, Ill state that this compound is effecting me almost *identically *as to how I react to anadrol. Great stuff so far.

-T


----------



## TwisT (Dec 20, 2010)

My new split I will be following:

*DAY 1: legs and cardio*
  Legs
• Leg Extensions: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
• Lumberjack Squats (Wide Leg): 5 Sets x 8-12 Reps
• Hack Squats: 4 Sets x 12-15 Reps 
• Lunges: 4 Sets
• Leg Curls: 5 Sets x 12 Reps

Cardio
• Stepper: 10 minutes

*DAY 2: OFF *

*DAY 3: Chest/Biceps/Calves/Cardio*

Chest
• Flat Barbell Press: 5 Sets x 8-15 Reps
• Incline Bench Cable Flyes: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
• Cable Crossovers: 3 Sets x 15 Reps
• Dumbbell Pullovers: 2 Sets x 10 Reps

Biceps
• DB Curls: 4 Sets x 10-12 Reps
• Rope Cable Hammer Curls: 4 Sets x 15 Reps
• Conc~ Curls: 3 sets x 10-12 reps

Calves
• Any exercise and do 5 sets for at least 20 reps.

Cardio
• Stationary Bike: 30 minutes
*
DAY 4: Back/Abs*

Back
• Bent-Over Rows: 5 Sets x 8-12 Reps
• T-Bar Rows (underhand grip): 3 Sets x 10 Reps
• Cable Rows: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
• Chins: 5 Sets x 12-15 Reps
• Hyper Extensions: 3 Sets x 20 Reps

Abs
• Any movement and do 4 sets for at least 25 reps.

*DAY 5: OFF*
*
DAY 6: Shoulders/Triceps/Calves/Cardio*

Shoulders
• Standing Shoulder Presses: 4 Sets x 6-12 Reps
• Lumberjack Presses: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
• Upright Rows: 3 Sets x 12 Reps
• Rear Delt Flyes: 3 Sets x 15 Reps
• Standing Laterals: 2 Sets x 15 Reps

Triceps
• Tricep Pushdowns: 4 Sets x 15 Reps
• Skullcrushers: 4 Sets x 6-12 Reps

Calves
• Any exercise and do 5 sets for at least 20 reps.

Cardio
• Treadmill: 25 minutes, varying the incline and speed.
*
DAY 7: Makeup Day


Of course, every workout will be varied slightly depending how I feel. 

T's tip of the day: Never ever follow someone else workout to par, everyone is different. You need to do what works best for you, not what is best for the guy that is 50 pounds heavier then you. Take a workout, and tweak it to your own liking. Better yet, design your own from scratch!
*


----------



## TwisT (Dec 21, 2010)

Bumpski~ back at home. 

-T


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 21, 2010)

:lhjo:


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Dec 21, 2010)

I will be keeping my eye on this. This looks like a promising PH. Ill be in the Stan for a while and it may not be a good idea to pin over there even though Ill have access to some good gear there. I may look at doing this and maybe bridge it into some epi to help keep the gains.


----------



## Rattbones (Dec 21, 2010)

nice log T, how long have you been on, and are you seeing any results yet?


----------



## Rattbones (Dec 21, 2010)

cavtrooper96 said:


> I will be keeping my eye on this. This looks like a promising PH. Ill be in the Stan for a while and it may not be a good idea to pin over there even though Ill have access to some good gear there. I may look at doing this and maybe bridge it into some epi to help keep the gains.


 
good post, I've been asked before why anyone would just take orals.  Case in point, not always safe conditions for pinning.  In my case I can't keep the gear at home due to my kids.  Stacks like Metha-Drol Extreme make it possible to still get quality gains without injectables. 
I started my own cycle this week, so far I'm very impressed.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 21, 2010)

Rattbones said:


> nice log T, how long have you been on, and are you seeing any results yet?



Two weeks. I find that my body really begins to react around weeks 3-4 of any cycle. Just pumps + strength from the orals at the moment.



Rattbones said:


> Stacks like Metha-Drol Extreme make it possible to still get quality gains without injectables.



"Designer steroids" should be run with at least a 400mg/week dose of test. Don't get me started on "oral only cycles" 

-T


----------



## TwisT (Dec 22, 2010)

EQ kicking in... finally have a appetite 

-T


----------



## TwisT (Dec 23, 2010)

Great back workout today. Subsituted deadlifts for hyperextensions at the end because I was feeling beefy.

DL's went like this-
225x10 (warmup) 
315x3
365x3
*415x6*



Still vascular and lean, bloating is still very much under control.

PS: I'm moving my log to the new elite AAS section next week, where I will be keeping a full and very detailed journal. Follow me!

-T


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 23, 2010)

Can you put up a link plz so it's easy to find? Not sure if you can since it'll be a members only section but we'll appreciate it if you can. Thx and nice work so far! Lookng forward to following along.


----------



## TwisT (Dec 23, 2010)

I will once its visible, right now its hidden because we are still constructing the section. You will be able to easily find my log once its moved, and I will keep a perma-link here so you'll be able to find it easy 

-T



rippedgolfer said:


> Can you put up a link plz so it's easy to find? Not sure if you can since it'll be a members only section but we'll appreciate it if you can. Thx and nice work so far! Lookng forward to following along.


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 23, 2010)

Thank you sir^^^. And congrats on becoming a mod


----------



## TwisT (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks 


-T


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 23, 2010)

One more red button and you're maxed bro. Just hit you up with some reps. You should be there in no time. PEOPLE, give T some reps to max him on the red buttons, or whatever they are lol.


----------



## bknoxx (Dec 23, 2010)

grrrrr wont let me lol


----------



## TwisT (Dec 29, 2010)

Sorry for the delay guys, I've been very very busy with the new forum and getting my training thing going. The last week I maxed out a few lifts to see where I am at to show you guys. Currently weighing in at 176, which is a 6-7 pound increase which is, believe it or not, mostly lean. 

Bodyfat: Solid 8%
Bench: 275 x 2 + 1
Deadlift: 435

Vascularity: very high
Attitude: just stressed from work
Sides: mild acne
T- Suppression: mid-high

Pros: pumps, strength, light bloat
Cons: acne, shuts down pretty hard


-T


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 29, 2010)

just found this and awesome log . glad the product is working for u . not to put amber in fire but oral only arguement do u have a link to the facts there. poor people can only afford orals lol .
nice log and max out those red


----------



## TwisT (Dec 29, 2010)

Supa_Spence said:


> just found this and awesome log . glad the product is working for u . not to put amber in fire but oral only arguement do u have a link to the facts there. poor people can only afford orals lol .
> nice log and max out those red



I could write a book lol, don't get me started on oral-only. 

If you cant afford 20ml's of test, then you shouldn't gear... your money will be better spent at the grocery store 

-T


----------



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, its over. Closing my log, wrapping it up. All in all, great stuff. By far one of those rare RH's that actually do something for you. If I had to compare it to a compound, I would say its closely related to drol. Here are my final stats, keep in mind I stay very lean so weight gained is lean.

Weight: 175 *+ 3-4 lbs LEAN*
Bodyfat: Solid 8% *-1% +/- .5*
Bench: 275 x 2 + 1 *+15 lbs*
Deadlift: 435 *+ 30 lbs*

Here is a quick review of the pros and cons...

Vascularity: very high
Attitude: just stressed from work
Sides: mild acne
T- Suppression: mid-high

Pros: Pumps, strength, light bloat. A good overall feeling while feeling hard and tight.
Cons: Acne, shuts down pretty hard.. obviously a sign that this compound is the real deal and nothing to play with. Proper PCT should be included with every cycle.

Great compound, and a great kicked. If i didn't have acess to gear, or wanted to play on the legal side, this would be my #1 kicker of choice. Cheers to Prince for the great product.

Check out my new, more perminant log...coming soon 
-T


----------



## Simply_Michael (Dec 30, 2010)

nice new logo


----------



## TwisT (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks Spence, yours isn't working! 

use this link for it.
http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/7797/tkkkeamt1.gif

-T


----------

